# Bac water info?!



## motley482 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys I got my HCG, distilled  water, benzoyle alc and sterile empty vails...now I know how to mix the HCG with the bac water I just need simple instructions for making the bac water...im mixing it with 5000 ius of hcg...thanks


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't understand.  You have sterile water and BA and you want to make BAC water?


----------



## motley482 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have distilled water and benzyole alcohol I need to know how much to mix together for bac water...am I not making sense lmao


----------



## motley482 (Jun 5, 2014)

Do I put .9 ml of benzoyl alc with 10 ml distilled water in an empty vial?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 5, 2014)

I believe I used .2ml of BA and 9.8mls of distilled water


----------



## Joliver (Jun 5, 2014)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+make+bacteriostatic+water


----------



## motley482 (Jun 5, 2014)

I meant distilled water not sterile lmao my bad guys its late


----------



## motley482 (Jun 5, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I believe I used .2ml of BA and 9.8mls of distilled water



Alright thanks


----------



## snake (Jun 5, 2014)

I take the mystery out of it and buy it on line. It’s cheap, $8 for 30mls and depending on if you’re adding it to an order that is over $99, some companies don't hit you for shipping. That doesn't answer your question, but good for future reference. I keep it in the fridge and have used it up to 6 month later.


----------

